# Working for Eurocamp



## leedsalix (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi 

Does anyone have any experience of working the summer for Eurocamp or similar at a campsite in Europe? 

My partner and I are considering it and would love to hear from anyone who has already done it - especially if you've applied and worked together as a couple.

Cheers

Alex and David


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi daughter worked for them at a site near La Palmyre about 3 years ago, crap living conditions, crap pay and crap supervisors. But she's glad she did it.  Plenty of late night parties I believe.

They all lived in rough old tents, in sectioned off part of the site. We saw the living conditions when we picked her up at the end of the contract, not fit for human habitation in my view, the tents were fit for burning. And they had to supply their own food.

She doesn't recommend them, she thinks "Canvas" or "Siblu" has a far better reputation. Canvas were at the same site and had far better tents, and Siblu who were there as well all lived in statics. Plus both paid better. 

But it guess it depends on what job your after, she was just student fodder.

Ian


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Eurocamp is more for the youngsters,more of an adventure than a job,little pay but loads of fun.
Plenty of other camping jobs for the more mature.
Sorry you dont say how old you are   

Les


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Work*

Hi

I researched this a few years ago and concluded...

1) Siblu do not let you use your own unit for living in
2) Eurocamp/Keycamp were very restrictive on size of unit if at all
3) Happycamp (Italian owned, British managed) was a better option for using your own unit

My advice would be to work for a foreign site directly.

Russell


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Our younger son is just home from working a season for Eurocamp/Keycamp, it's his second time. We went to visit him on site for a week in July. He's had a good summer but he's a student and happy to live in a hole. The atmosphere we experienced (meeting all his friends and having them over to ours for a barbie etc) was one that I feel would better suit their age group. I think that maybe it would be best to heed the advice of Russell and others, which is to look at companies that specialise in more mature workers, couples,etc (apologies if we've misjudged and you're twenty!) or for independent work abroad as suggested. Also as advised, check what accomodation (if your own) you are allowed. One mature worker at the site Harry was at had her own small camper but I think bigger units were not accomodated.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*15 years ago*

Hello,

15 years ago we stayed at Pachacaïd, in the south of France with keycamp.

The keycamp site Managers were in their mid fifties and loved it, really loved it. They had been put off by others saying the crew were normally younger.

They started at the end of a season dipping their toes in the water, working as Demontage  assistants.

Decided it was for them and were in their third year.

I like the idea of it.

TM


----------



## madontour (May 19, 2008)

Alex

You have a PM

Mike


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

There are a couple on Out & about called Carol and (I can't remember his) they have worked for Keycamps I think it is for the past 3 years, they live in their motorhome and love the whole experience. 

They are somewhere south of La Rochelle this year, I will have a look and see if they have been on lately. 

They are in S.Lincs DA and we meet up with them every New Year. 

Good luck it is something I would love to do. 

Mandy


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

mandyandandy said:


> There are a couple on Out & about called Carol and (I can't remember his) they have worked for Keycamps I think it is for the past 3 years, they live in their motorhome and love the whole experience.
> 
> They are somewhere south of La Rochelle this year, I will have a look and see if they have been on lately.
> 
> ...


Its Carol and Charles. They work for Eurocamp at Le Dauphin, Argeles Sur Mer. We have been to visit them for the last 2 years. Last year they were living in their motorhome but this year decided to have one of the tents, very spacious they are too. They are finishing up at the moment and should be here next week on their way home. Eurocamp at Le Dauphin has a selection of mobile homes and tents and I think the majority of the clients are Dutch. Carol only emails occasionally as she is on an IPhone so its rather expensive. If she has time then she will go to use the site WiFi. They started off on a site in Brittany learning the ropes and there were a lot of young people there. At Argeles they are in sole charge although everything is mostly set up for them before they arrive. Quite a slick operation.

Sylvia


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

We did 6 years for French Country Camping [now Eurocamp] and Eurocamp and Welcom Holidays.
The Eurocamp year was the pits as mostly scumbags on scive from proper jobs and only interested in boozing and shagging which was full-time.
Welcome Hols was great as you were proper managers and not reporting for kiddy staff who put you in difficult situations.
As they only do statics accomodation is going to be better so look for companies who have similar.
Its best if cleaning deposits are taken and this ensures that you dont have to scrub out when clients leave.
If you can afford it it is a great adventure as sites are spaced all over Europe. Also if you stick to one country you become proficient in another language.


----------



## greeny74 (May 8, 2011)

Hi,

I worked for Keycamp 2 years ago in Northern France (same company as Eurocamp).

There were about 10 of us, I was the oldest at 35. The others ranged from 17 to 27.

I'd recommend the above two companies, or worth looking into Vacan Solei, Al Fresco and Canvas. As long as you apply and ask to work as a couple only (small site), you'll get to run things between you and have the pick of the accommodation.

If you work on a big site with quite a few staff, you all get a grotty part of the park all cramped in together, it's fun at the start but the novelty wears off very quickly! Within a couple of months of being there I moved over to Vacan Solei, I was the only staff member representing them so I chose my hours etc.

There were two couples on my site, one worked for Alfresco, the other for Canvas. Canvas let you bring your own MH etc, I'm not sure about Alfresco. They both seemed to be good set ups.

I'd recommend Vacan Solei over all of the companies, just based on their is no cleaning involved. All the other companies involve quite a lot of cleaning. The money does vary quite a lot from co to co too.

PM me if you want more information.....

Oh one last thing........stay away from MONTAGE AND DEMONTAGE!!!!

Good luck, you'll have a blast!!!!

Tel


----------

